# Fluval Micronutrients: how to measure for nano tank?



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

The extremely tiny writing on my bottle of Fluval micronutrients says to use .5 ml per 10 gallons. The cap is marked in increments of 5 ml to 25 ml. Five milliliters is, of course, ten times more than .5 milliliters. The smallest marking on the cap, then, would be for a hundred gallon tank.

Is this an error? Does Fluval really mean to use 5 mls per 10 gallons? That would seem more likely and so much easier, but it's not what it says. I couldn't find any info on the Fluval website.

Is anybody else using Fluval micronutrients? If .5 ml is correct, is there a way to measure .25 mls? So far, I have been just dipping my finger into the bottle and then into the tank every now and again. Of course, that may be the same as doing nothing at all for my plants. 

Thanks!


----------



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Plant Micro Nutrients | A8361 | Plant Care | Fluval
Scroll down to tech specs, -5ml per 10 gallons


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you, Charlie1. I have written to Fluval to let them know that their container of micronutrients instructs people to add only .5 ml instead of five. A big difference!


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

For small doses on nano tanks I use a children's liquid medicine dosing syringe. It makes it easily repeatable especially if you have plants like crypts that melt easily if you slip one day


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you, Shady280. A good suggestion.


----------

